# Looking to buy a few mature gamebirds in July



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey guys, I am running our church's Father Son campout and I would like to do a mini bird release this year. Many of this kids are not hunters so hopefully this will impress them and instill some appreciation for the Ohio outdoors. Anyway, I would like to buy some mature gamebirds (preferably pheasant) at the end of July to release. I will be releasing them near Marengo, OH and would be more than happy to pick them up. I am not sure where to buy them during the summertime so any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated........Thanks!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

try contacting ridgeway hatcheries in la rue.i know they sell chicks but,they on occasion have some older birds.also, there is a hunting reserve in around bucyrus that has them.can't remember thier name but,can be found on ohio pheasant hunting preserves web.


----------



## osuangler (Dec 30, 2006)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

pm sent ...........


----------



## walleye vision (Feb 11, 2009)

Elkhorn lake hunt club... They hatch about 500,000 birds a year and they sell adault birds as well...


----------

